# Pau to Malaga via Murcia - Thoughts on our route?



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Gonne try skiing at Cauterets Nr Pau. 

Then we need to see friends in Murcia before going on to Malaga and the Desert Detours trip to Morocco.

Our route from Pau would be to Huesca.

Then toll road to Tarragona.

Toll road to Murcia.

Toll road to Malaga.


Thoughts on our route especially from Pau to Tarragona?
Any good stops en-route.
We have a timescale so thats the reason we are using toll roads.

Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You are doing the right thing. At this time of year just stay on the main roads. If you don't mind paying the tolls even better. It can snow at any time and you won't want to get caught in it.

That journey down the middle of Spain is fab going through the mountains and staying off the main roads but not at this time of year, Alan.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

HI, I think that you will be wasting time going to Tarragona.
Just follow the A23 through Jaca to Zaragoza, Teruel to Sagunto all toll free, and then the Valencia bypass and then on to the A7 if you want to pay the tolls.
Colin


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

The coast road is 200 miles shorter than going through Zaragossa!


----------

